# Tool Sharpening



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

All my tools are dull so its time to learn to sharpen them. After reading joebuckets thread I'm a little nervous, lol. I have cheap tools right now so if I destroy them, no big deal.

So, grinders are the topic today. I have found two candidates in the same price range. One is wet, one is dry. Which do you guys prefer and why? Either would be upgraded to Norton wheels. Those seem to be the go to around here. Let me know what you think and if theres something better in the same price range please tell me about it. Thanks.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Grinder-Sharpener/T10097

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080939/29437/8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bass, no need for a wet grinder for lathe tools. I have that woodcraft grinder with norton blue wheels (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...rton_3X_Grinding_Wheel___norton_3x_wheel?Args=). I use the wheel balancer from Oneway. I use Oneway's Wolverine sharpening system (Vari-grind 1). I don't use a skew jig, just use the platform for that. One thing that I really like are these Raptor tools to set the angle for the Varigrind...very handy to make simple set up and changes if desired. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ersal_Jigs___Raptor_Set_Up_Tool___raptor?Args=

Takes less than a minute to go from turning to sharpening and back to turning.

PM me if you have more detailed questions.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've tried wet, dry, sandpaper, and diamond hones. I prefer a dry grinder. When hand sharpening without a jig I like to watch for sparks coming over the edge to tell me it's sharp. You can't see those with a wet grinder.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

One of the tools is 1700 RPM the other is 120. That's quite a difference.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Go with the woodcraft grinder. It is very popular with turners (I have one too) and the wheels are the right ones so you save a few $$ up front.


----------



## eepersan (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the woodcraft one with the basic wolverine setup. In fact I just mounted it all up today and used it for the first time to sharpen my only turning tool for the moment, a roughing gouge. I am very new to this but with this setup sharpening was a piece of cake.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

SeanStuart said:


> One of the tools is 1700 RPM the other is 120. That's quite a difference.


 I assume that has something to do with it being a wet grinder, Spinning a grinder wheel at 1700 RPMs would sling all your water out of the tray pretty quick and make quit a mess. I dunno though and is why I ask questions!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds like the Woodcraft dry grinder is the winner!! 

So, the stock wheels are okay or do you reccomend upgrading them?

I'll also be getting some type of jig system. Sounds like the Wolverine system is the most popular.

Thanks for the help. Hopefully I can figure this out without screwing up too many tools. I'd really like to get some higher quality tools but not untill I'm confident I wont make them all into useless hunks of metal!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The wolverine jig comes with a DVD that shows exactly how to use, very simple once you get the depth set.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The stock wheels that come with the woodcraft or OK. I would not just change over. Use them for awhile. They wear out quicker than the good wheels but they last for years as is. I use wooden jigs to set the V arm to wheel distance and to set the tool rest angles. That makes it possible to use the stones until they are quite a bit smaller so you get more mileage out of your stones. It also allows you to set the jigs for better repeatability which makes your tools last longer. 
Here's a video that shows how I use them.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*and the good news is ...*

the Woodcraft slow-speed grinder just went on sale at $89.99 ... :thumbsup:


http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080939/29437/8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the WoodCraft grinder with the wolverine setup. Works excellent & money well spent.


----------



## Drex (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the Woodcraft and it was on sale for $89. Having a little trouble getting the wheels in balance. Any suggestions?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What wheels? Are you using a balancing system?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

jlord said:


> I have the WoodCraft grinder with the wolverine setup. Works excellent & money well spent.


this is the way i went ++++


----------



## Drex (Jan 11, 2012)

No balancing system. I tried to adjust the wheels like Woodcraft suggested but seemed to make it worse.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Try the Oneway balancing system. My wheels run so true they take several (almost 4) minutes to fully spool down. Also very quiet.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Drex said:


> No balancing system. I tried to adjust the wheels like Woodcraft suggested but seemed to make it worse.


What happened to the wheels? They should be fine as is. How do you know they are out of balance?


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> The wolverine jig comes with a DVD that shows exactly how to use, very simple once you get the depth set.


Not anymore. I got a piece of paper with a YouTube link to the video. I returned mine. I had been sharpening my tools freestyle. And will continue.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Watch this video. Hope it will help. My $89 woodcraft grinder runs as smooth as silk after I balanced and trued up the wheels.


----------



## Drex (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that!


----------

